# Samsung 840 Evo boot windows boot lag



## D3LTA09 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, not sure if this is in the right place or not but I am having a really annoying slow boot issue with windows 7 and my 250gb 840 evo drive.

After a clean install less than a month ago I was pretty pleased with the performance of my new SSD but after install various games and applications that I need I found that on boot after the ROG splash screen and before the windows boot screen I would get a cursor flashing up in the top left corner of my screen. It would flash like it would, say waiting for input in dos or a cmd window, and then move around alternating between flashing in the top most line and then reappearing a few inches down and flashing some more. This would happen for what felt like ages (probably less than a minute) then the boot would carry on as normal.

This is not a huge issue and I have been living with it, it is just annoying as it like at least doubles my boot time if not triples or more. I have tried fixing my master boot record and searching for errors using the windows recovery tool, also cleaning my registry with ccleaner but still no luck.

I am about to do a clean reinstall of windows 7 but would rather avoid the hassle of reinstalling everything when I have just done it only a couple of weeks ago.

any ideas?

My rig details if necessary are:
i7 4770k @ 4.5ghz
GTX 780
Custom water cooling loop
Patriot DDR3 16gb 2133mhz ram
Asus ROG maximus VI formula mobo
Corsair HX1000 psu
samsung 840 evo 250gb ssd


----------



## natr0n (Dec 12, 2013)

use defraggler and try a boot time defrag it should move system files for a faster boot. It wont hurt to try.


----------



## D3LTA09 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks will give it a try


----------



## D3LTA09 (Dec 12, 2013)

Was worth a shot but unfortunately no luck still that damn annoying flickering cursor!! My desktop at work is actually booting faster or at least about the same speed as my gaming rig atm, now that is a depressing thought haha. Might be time for a clean install


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 12, 2013)

Using any mice or other input devices that need drivers? Unless something in the OS is damaged I'd be looking at the things you have installed. I'd try unchecking everything from "startup" in msconfig.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 12, 2013)

natr0n said:


> use defraggler and try a boot time defrag it should move system files for a faster boot. It wont hurt to try.



nope. defragging is not recommended for SSD. try to check if trim is enabled...

and also on the bios settings, disable ASMedia ASM1061 controllers and make sure to connect your SSD on the the right sata ports..... 

the 6 right sata port is connected to the Z87 chipset....... and the 4 left sata port is controlled by Asmedia







I found out this one long time ago it adds like atleast 20 seconds on boot time.... The sata port controller chipset add delays and the controllers are also so slow in write / read compared to sata's connected to the chipset.


----------



## D3LTA09 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, will try everything as soon as I get home from work tonight. Also night.fox thanks for clearing this up for me as that was another question I was considering, ie which sata ports are z87 vs ASMedia and is there a difference in performance! I am using the ASMedia ones currently, as it turns out, so will remedy that asap.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 12, 2013)

D3LTA09 said:


> Thanks for the replies, will try everything as soon as I get home from work tonight. Also night.fox thanks for clearing this up for me as that was another question I was considering, ie which sata ports are z87 vs ASMedia and is there a difference in performance! I am using the ASMedia ones currently, as it turns out, so will remedy that asap.



thats the reason why.... 2 years ago I experienced that ^_^.... thats why I know... and its really annoying.... lol....

make sure trim is enabled

http://lifehacker.com/5640971/check-if-trim-is-enabled-for-your-solid-state-drive-in-windows-7

some useful readings

http://lifehacker.com/5586733/how-to-take-full-advantage-of-your-solid+state-drive

oh on your bios, check also that your SSD are set as "SSD". I cant really tell you how to but check in your manual. I guess it must be written in there....

be sure to set also as "AHCI" mode....

I dont have z87 board but I am guessing, must be also same as z77 motherboard...


----------



## D3LTA09 (Dec 13, 2013)

Changed to the z87 chipset sata ports and definitely got quite a noticeable boost in ssd drive benchmarks! Very pleased about that thanks night.fox. My OS is setup for an sdd with all of the above settings sorted. Still having the issue though, tried disabling all usb devices during post in case it was a missing driver or clash of some sort with one of my peripherals but nope. Sure it must be software/driver related but think instead of just trial and error disabling/un-installing things I will just clean install sometime soonish when it annoys me too much! Thanks for all the replies anyway everyone!


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 13, 2013)

D3LTA09 said:


> Changed to the z87 chipset sata ports and definitely got quite a noticeable boost in ssd drive benchmarks! Very pleased about that thanks night.fox. My OS is setup for an sdd with all of the above settings sorted. Still having the issue though, tried disabling all usb devices during post in case it was a missing driver or clash of some sort with one of my peripherals but nope. Sure it must be software/driver related but think instead of just trial and error disabling/un-installing things I will just clean install sometime soonish when it annoys me too much! Thanks for all the replies anyway everyone!



I run with a flashed Titan Bios (SLV7) and it gives a pre boot boot screen for a second or so.  It definitely has all the hallmarks of a hardware/driver/bios issue.  Sometime after a windows update my Corsair K70 has a few issues and that again requires me to fiddle with the inbuilt BIOS switches on the keyboard itself.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 13, 2013)

Im glad you notice some difference although doesnt help with boot. Samsung has a software call samsung driver magician

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/samsungssd/downloads.html

this one can check status of your SSD, help optimizing. 

Yes definitely better to re install your windows.... I dont know if you are running win 8.1 / 8 or win 7.

reinstalling on SSD is fast. especially when installing thru USB stick. DVD optical drive is long.....

Installing win 8 on EFI mode will greatly help as well booting. If your 780 has a UEFI-GOP vbios, enable that ultra fast boot and you will notice that your booting will be less than 15 secs ^_^. Ensure to disable any sata controllers or any controllers in your bios especially the one you are not using. Disable it first before reinstalling your windows


----------

